# FAC - August '08



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

August is here and isn't that supposed to signal the end of summer? Ours has just begun here or so it seems. We have had such a mild summer.

Ok, as usual this is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) We come here and talk about anything fiber related or not. Newbies and lurkers this is the perfect place and time for you to come out and introduce yourselves. If you have any question or new projects you want to tell us about jump in and we will help you.

I have some unknown fiber (wool) that I found when I was sorting through my fibers. Anyway I was going to just toss it but decided to try working with it. I washed up some of it and carded it with some of my Collie's sheddings. Have I mentioned how much they are shedding right now? I spun up and plyed a skein of it. I'll see if I can get pictures. I'm not sure I like the color, it is just sort of a ho-hum beige. Oh well, maybe I can knit it up with some wild color.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

First post! Woot!

Today is devoted to the beginning of sorting through all this clutter. No, _really_. I can't even find half my stash, least of all the rest of the non-stash stuff!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, Falcon, isn't all of Missouri supposed to be wicked hot and humid for the next week or so? I know central MO is and I saw heat that KC and eastern Kansas had been under a heat warning on the weather broadcast yesterday. That means this little counry girl is going to tend to sorting, clearing, etc., indoors and just go out long enough to be sure animals are okay a couple of times before evening chores. DH and I have errands to run in Columbia which means a perfect time to take stuff to the recycling center over there. Columbia's is open on weekends and takes a wider variety of materials than the one in Fulton.

If I finish that job, I can take a break by--dare I say it?--SPINNING!

I'm planning a lunch that I can cook outside in the solar oven today. No way am I going to heat up the kitchen if I can help it.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep yep. Heat warnings and watches for central MO for the next week. Like that's a newsflash for this time of year . 

I've been up since just after 6 and waiting to go pick up some auction goods since 7 ...... apparently everyone else likes to work in the wilting heat rather than get up and MOVE. (I am _so_ not a morning person, but in the summer, I adapt .) Phillip picked up sheetrock for a neighbor two days ago when it was raining cats and dogs, and it still isn't off-loaded. So now I have to use said neighbor's truck to pick up my goods - PitA, I tell you. 

Color me very :grit: right now.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

And a happy August to all!

This is my anniversary month. The 8th will see Chris and me to the end of 27 years. I find that amazing.

I'd like to think of something cool to do for him. I'm knitting him a scarf and hat...they'll be the first things to finish since I've got the knitting thing sorted out. I started the scarf yesterday, and it's half done. (Just garter stitch for this one!) I'd still like to do something else. I'm open to suggestions that don't involve trapeze skills. 

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg, a wonderful easy scarf pattern uses the garter stitch pattern but the result is it is knit on the diagonal .

Cast on how ever many you want:

Row 1: KFB, knit to last 2 stitches, K2tog.

repeat row 1 until length you desire.

KFB, is simply knit the yarn in front of the needle leaving stitch on left needle, then knit the yarn in back of the needle of that same stitch. It creates 2 stitches on the right needle, which you decrease at the end of the row by knitting 2 together.

Enjoy!

I'm on call this weekend for work, but tomorrow after farmer's market, I'm heading to the John Deere Historic site where they're hosting a Hammer In (blacksmithing). Roy Underhill will be there and I've been a fan of his for over 20 years. The head blacksmith at the site will introduce us!!

Then it's off to the fair where cloverBud & I'll sit in the sweltering heat spinning away.

I got in a beautiful Tunis fleece this week from Winter's Past Farm. I got Finis' fleece (not pictured on the web site)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

That's some mighty purty fluff there!

Got back from the city and picking up the auction stuff. *sigh* Might not have been so bad if it was fun stuff, but it's "business" stuff - as in non-wool, non-vintage, non-_fun_.

Middle son's 21st birthday is tomorrow, and he bought _me_ a present. We had stopped to check the tie-downs on the way home when he suddenly up and walked away from me for a few minutes. I followed to find him holding a smallish black sheep. He said somehow it was fitting and he'd already discussed the price with the folks. I mean, what was I to say? It's a wether, broad tail, won't get very big. So we brought it home and Phillip went predictably bonzo (we're not supposed to have animals in town).







Then I told him it was a stuffed sheep and he calmed down.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This just in from CloverBud.

Amazing G won Grand Champion Wether at the 4H fair this morning!!


WOOT!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Bless middle son's heart for such a nice surprise. I've pulled the same deal on DH, telling him someone had given me an animal but it was a toy. Of course, I've also brought home live critters as well....

Sorry to hear that the auction wasn't fun stuff. I was just getting ready to ask that question. DH loves to point out a tool or piece of building material, etc., that he got at auction. Remember when I told you he had sanded the cedar lined closet after we had the water in our basement? Well the sander was an auction buy. He got a wallpaper steamer that we've used so many times (house was done in 9 different wallpaper patterns and I absolutely detest wallpaper) and loaned to other people as well.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Falcondance, just teach him to bark and no one will know the difference! What a great son you have!!! 

Our anniversary is this month too, on the 14th, 9 years, and I find that unbelieveable. Wouldn't it be nice to have some of that tunis of Cyndi's to roll around on?!?!??!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:happy::happy::happy:*Way to go, G!!!*:happy::happy::happy:​


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woooo Hooooooo!!!!!! Amazing G Hugs to you and your wether


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations to Cloverbud's Amazing Grace! 

May I brag, too? Son's ewe took Reserve Champion Ewe, and Daughter's wether took Grand Champion Wether--and they were both from our farm. (Though, in all fairness, ours is a mighty small county fair, and there were only about 20 sheep in all.) Nice to have the kids get those fancy trophies, though...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Fiber stuff to report here (amidst the gardening, freezing, haying, etc.)--we hosted a dyeing day for the local knitters' guild. See photos here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like you had a lot of fun! I love how the yarns turned out.

Congratulations to your Son and Daughter on their trophies. 

I'll brag too, my friend and coworker, her son's pig too Grand Champion and gets to go to the State fair. Last year he got to also and I think he won top awards there too. These are City kids (small city and they live on the outskirts) they have maybe an acre or two of land and had to petition the city council to be allowed to have the pigs and chickens for 4-H. The kids made posters and had a whole presentation they did at the city council meeting. They obviously were granted permission and give a permit for two years. This is the last year.

I agree, I think it is fantastic these kids can earn such kudos.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Way to go for the city kids who challenged the system and won... This kind of story gives me hope for the future!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

It doesn't matter how many entered the classes, the kids learned that working hard to reach a goal pays off and the pride that comes from raising an animal that you have bred then having it do well in competition can't be taught. Too bad more kids can't have this experience--something to create real self esteem!

Congratulations to all these kids!


----------



## CathyMarie (May 8, 2008)

Hi, everybody! I've been lurking around here for a while now and thought it was finally time to introduce myself. I fell in love with angora rabbits almost a year ago, which led me to realize that I'm crazy for fiber. I can knit fairly decently, I'm trying to teach myself how to crochet, but I'd really love to learn to spin. I've used a very simple spindle before, but I really want to use a spinning wheel. Any suggestions on how to get started with research? On a side note, I'm about to felt for the first time -- hope all goes well.

Cathy


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, CathyMarie. I wrote you a welcome note and somehow lost it rather than having it posted. Sorry about that. I won't try to duplicate it, just say that you came to the right place and when the other ladies wake up, you should have plenty of ideas and advice. Are you near a guild or any of us who post regularly? 

Need to go tend my critters before it gets wicked hot again. We are in central Missouri and have a heat warning every day for the next week. UGH!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cathy, Welcome and if you look at the top of the forum you'll see some stickies to explore regarding your question. Also just do a thread search - many are about getting a wheel and links to spinning sites all over the web. Google & Youtube are your friends too, for lots of hours worth of info for both spinning & felting.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cathy, welcome to The Fold! I'll second the stickies at the top for a starting place. If you can make it to a fiber festival, you'll get a chance to test several different type sof wheels, too, which is very helpful.

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Cathy!! You are in good company here if you want to learn to spin. We recently have had several new spinners get started. I'm working today so I can't get very specific right now. But you can entertain yourself and fantasize until either I or someone else can get to answering your questions specifically with the stickies and various links you will find doing a search.

What state are you in? Town? We may be able to help you find a guild near you who would be more than glad to help you learn. It's always easier if you have hands on experience.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to everyone who is new.

Let me start off by saying - I'm also in the dpn camp. I've never really figured out how to use the big long circular things - although I'd like to. I've gone back to crocheting lately and love that! I think for big stuff - like blanket-y things, I'm going to stick with crochet. I knit a shawl this past winter out of some really, really chunky wool and couldn't figure out the back and forth thing on the circular (didn't have a big enough one anyway) and have decided that it was too much work. Now I'm crocheting the rest into a shrug for my sis. I would definitely encourage people to learn both - there are some things better knitted and some better crocheted.

As for me - I've been working so much I have hardly spent a second on any of my projects. I think last week was an 80 hour week (work wise) - that's with animals and a family to fit in somewhere. I'm someone who usually needs very little sleep but I find myself falling asleep anytime I slow down for a few minutes. Fortunately that's going to be very short lived! It's a good reminder that I need every once in a while - and it let us pay down a couple of bills, so that's good.

I'm going to pick up a new ram this coming weekend. It will be a 24hr+ round trip but worth it. I'm going to see a great friend (and go to the excellent yarn store right by her house! it's where I got hooked on Malabrigo and Debbie Bliss). She loves to knit as well so we'll likely pick up a movie and the sticks! The ram is the first significant shift in my breeding programme. Because of the meat situation here there is no sense in breeding for meat as a primary objective - I can't legally sell it yet. That's ok because I'm becoming a fibre farm. It means that I'm keeping sheep I hadn't planned to and will sell others I had planned to keep. The person I'm buying my ram from has offered some basic instruction in fibre assessing. Her paid work is in the area of museum textiles and she's brilliant with the stuff. So... she's picked a ram for me that has great fleece and great temperament. I'm really excited about it - there's nothing like having a specific goal to keep you focused when the lambs come. They're so cute you want to keep them all!

Thanks to you guys I'm also going to buy my wheel. I've decided to wait until after this trip. I have saved enough to be able to buy the exact one I want - unless I did into those savings for any costs while I'm on this trip (like another ewe or something). If so, I'll just wait for a while and get it. Same as with the breeding programme - now that I know what I'm getting I feel pretty relaxed about it!

Well, that's it for my ramble! I hope you're all well and recovered from last month.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Flannel it sure sounds like you have yourself well grounded. It must be a nice feeling. So can you share with us what breed of sheep this is? You have Shetland sheep correct? Is this just perfecting what you have ? Whatever it is I hope you and your friend have a fun and relaxing time together. I also hope you life settles so you can have more time for the fiber stuff.

Please let us know (with pictures, of course) when you get your wheel :banana02:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi all. Noob here. I finished the scarf and hat and have moved on to relearning crochet stitches, practicing with cheapo yarns, and a friend has taught me how to knit with needles. I think I finally have the hang of it (loosely speaking) - the knit and pearl that is, without wanting to chuck the needles across the room. 

Also, I've gotten 1/3 of an afghan finished on the loom. It's a discontinued color of the Homespun yarn using the double knit pattern. I love that big, loopy, stretchy, nicely patterned way it's coming out.

Also, a couple of locals and I plan on going to a nearby fiber festival next month. If anyone in IL is interested in being a vendor or attending, here's the link:

Fiber in the Park

Now, back to work!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo Jana! I knew you were a fiber person at heart! Get Cody into it too, it will be a good calming thing for him to learn.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Woo Hoo Jana! I knew you were a fiber person at heart! Get Cody into it too, it will be a good calming thing for him to learn.


He wants to. But doesn't have the patience to keep going until he's finished more than a row. Maybe later. For now, he's enjoying watching me do it. Maybe he'd like another part of the process.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Well Marchie - you're kind to say I sound well grounded. Right now top spinning out of control is what I feel like - although I can see that it's going to get better.

I have Icelandics - although I may not be able to pick him up at my planned time sadly. The breeder may not be home that day. It's so hard to coordinate!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey,
I'm collecting good vibes today and tomorrow. If you've got any to spare, send them over to my neck of the woods, please.
Thanks,
Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got some to spare!! They're all yours Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I had kind words from a clerk in a store where I trade (farm supply place, what else?) that made my day. I'll send that positive energy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Coming your way Meg!

Hugs!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Ladies, I appreciate it.

However, I just got a phone call which changes everything to next Wednesday. Arrrggghhhh....


This is to get test results back. It was scheduled for the 22. They contacted me today to move it up to tomorrow (not _usually_ a good thing). And they just called me at 7:30 pm(!) to move it til next week because one of the doctors must go out of town. So now it's Wednesday next week.

Good vibes for then would still be greatly appreciated. You guys always have the best vibes around.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's just rotten :flame: Now what are you supposed to do, sit a worry until next week? Sheesh I swear doctors need a thick dose of their own medicine sometimes to know how it feels to have this sort of thing happen.

Well of course we will continue to send you soothing, calming, positive thoughts all week and into next week too! But you gotta promise that no matter what you tell us what is going on okay? We worry too ya know.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> That's just rotten :flame: Now what are you supposed to do, sit a worry until next week? Sheesh I swear doctors need a thick dose of their own medicine sometimes to know how it feels to have this sort of thing happen.
> 
> Well of course we will continue to send you soothing, calming, positive thoughts all week and into next week too! But you gotta promise that no matter what you tell us what is going on okay? We worry too ya know.


I was kinda waiting until I get the results to share with most folks. No sense in having everyone fret along with me. I've just been dumping on poor Liese. She was kind enough to come visit just for that purpose. I figured with 'only' one day left, I could ask for vibes, give the rest of you only one day to wonder, and then let you know. Bleh. Doctors. But, as soon as I get the results, I will share them. Thanks for caring.
Meg


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I have to jump in with a quick intro and lots of good wishes for Meg.

I'm Ann from SC, I met Meg last June when I got 3 adorable bunnies from her. (They're doing fine, lounging in the a/c in my sewing room). It's her fault I've been busy learning to spin all summer. Thanks, Meg! You can add another addict to your list of "victims".

I mostly lurk because my attempts at posting often disappear due to my slow dialup connection, but I read the fiber posts and appreciate all the inspiration you folks offer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad to see this post made it through, Ann.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, well, Ann! If I'd known this would bring you out of lurkdom, I'd have mentioned it sooner!

Ann and her husband drove up from SC in June and got three of my little girls as fiber pets. Chris enjoyed talking to Frankie, while Ann and I chose bunnies and played with a bit of wool. I thoroughly enjoyed the visit; they are great people to spend some time with. They're the 'good neighbor' type.

Thanks for the good wishes.

I went to pick grapes when I got home today. The basket is now sitting under the arbor, and I'm sitting here typing one-handed while the other hand is wrapped in a towel and ice. I guess the wasps want the grapes, too. 
:Bawling: I'm all about sharing with the local wildlife, but they haven't been introduced to the concept, apparently. Got me right on the last joint of my ring finger on my right hand. :grit:

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Meg, I got an email a while back about odd home remedies. One was to put a plain ole copper penny on a wasp or bee sting. It's supposed to take away the pain and swelling in minutes. No fun that! If you try it, let us know if it works.

The last time hornets got me--on the bridge of my nose and my face swelled--my doctor told me to take benedryl which I don't tolerate well. I just toughed it out. 

I get so tickled at "newbies" to gardening and living in the country who go on and on about how they planted enough garden to "share" with the wildlife. The first time their whole planting of beans are nipped by deer or their sweet corn is taken by raccoons the day before it's perfect, they change their tune quickly. Nope, said wildlife hasn't been introduced to the concept of sharing.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MOgal said:


> I get so tickled at "newbies" to gardening and living in the country who go on and on about how they planted enough garden to "share" with the wildlife. The first time their whole planting of beans are nipped by deer or their sweet corn is taken by raccoons the day before it's perfect, they change their tune quickly. Nope, said wildlife hasn't been introduced to the concept of sharing.


Yeah, my idea of sharing is to get mine first, I must admit. We never gather all the pecans, but leave enough for the squirrels. I have a rat snake that eats eggs that lives in the henhouse...her name is Egglentine.  But the garden is fenced by a chicken moat, so no deer or rabbits get to share that! And I always still have a few eggs that get cooked to feed back to the chickens anyway, so no shortage caused by the snake. (I figure the scent of snake in there ought to help with the rodents, anyway) Plus, it makes for good pictures to share with my students!

Now I'm off to find a penny........


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Sending good vibes your way, Meg.

So how well does that chicken moat work for cutting down on flying pests such as cabbage moths? Japanese beetles? 

We have weed moats this year. It seems to be serving as a nice distraction. The bugs are choosing the weeds over the garden plants at this point.

I can't say I'm not disappointed. We had a pretty serious Japanese beetle infestation, but because there was so much fare to choose from, they chose some weeds by the tomatoes instead of the tomatoes. Then the chickens went out the next day and cleaned them up.

Weeds + chickens = and organic gardeners solution to pest control?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> We had a pretty serious Japanese beetle infestation, but because there was so much fare to choose from, they chose some weeds by the tomatoes instead of the tomatoes. Then the chickens went out the next day and cleaned them up.
> 
> Weeds + chickens = and organic gardeners solution to pest control?


the Japanese beetles were horrendous this year! I hung pheranomes (sp?) by the chicken house so the girls would have dinner coming to them.

Mostly though, it was handpicking into a bucket of soapy water and delivering them to the hens.

A weed moat - yeah! that's what I'll call it!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PollySC welcome to the Fold! Even if you can only post once in awhile you should still try. Glad to have you here.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> the Japanese beetles were horrendous this year! *I hung pheranomes (sp?) by the chicken house so the girls would have dinner coming to them.*
> 
> Mostly though, it was handpicking into a bucket of soapy water and delivering them to the hens.
> 
> A weed moat - yeah! that's what I'll call it!!


That is such a good idea. What kind of pheromones? <making mental note to try this next year>


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

My moat works fairly well. The chickens get a lot of things that fly through or crawl through. They don't get what flies _over_, though. However, they know to be on stand-by when we go into the garden, 'cause we toss stuff over the fence into the moat. It might be a tomato worm, or a beetle or a grub, or a split tomato, but there's stuff a-comin' and they're there waiting to fight over it!

Aside from the bugs though, I have never had anything else get into my garden with a moat. Rabbits can't get through, and deer won't jump a double fence at 6 foot spacing. Some birds come nibble, but really, not too much.

Even if I didn't have the chickens, I'd have the double fence...so I guess that would be a weed moat. Keeping a weed 'reservoir' near a garden is recommended to help in insect control. Not only does it give an alternative food source, but it provides cover for beneficials.

I don't know if it was the ice or the penny, but I got the least swelling from that wasp sting that I've ever had. Last finger sting swelled me to my elbow...sausage arm! This one did only the finger, and not to sausage status. I couldn't knit, but I could still spin! This morning, it's a bit tight and doesn't quite bend all the way, but it's pretty good. I didn't take benedryl, and although I kept my epi-pen handy (because I haven't been checked for that species) it wasn't needed. Just ice and a penny. 

The last time I got stung I was 12. It's been some time since I got to experience that. I still recognized it instantly, though! And I'll be fifty next birthday, so that's a long time to remember!

Oh! I almost forgot! *Falcondance...*someone posted this line on a Ravelry group and it made me think of you:

"If it's not one thing...it's a mother." :kissy:

Meg

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Megs-a-doodle, that is quite the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a long while!  Thanks for thinking to post it.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

As you said, Miss Meg, it doesn't matter if it were the ice or the penny, you got some relief quickly and THAT is what counts. Glad you could spin last night. 

Neatest thing! Yesterday afternoon, it had cooled off nicely from that terrible heat wave so I decided to mow some. When I opened the door to the shed, I noticed this little lumpy thing on one of the 2" x 4" that supports the roof. At first I thought it was a tree frog but it was a tiny little bat. I've only seen pictures of them, when they are flying or at distance on other interior rafters but this little guy was only 3' from my face. We got out the camera and got some really good pictures of him. I guess we disturbed him or maybe they don't roost in the same place on consecutive nights. Anyway, he wasn't there this morning when I peeked into the shed. I hope he sticks around and brings lots of his friends because we definitely have the mosquitoes to feed them all.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> That is such a good idea. What kind of pheromones? <making mental note to try this next year>


You can get japanese beetle pheromones on the shelf next to the japanese beetle traps.

I've found out (trial & error), that the pheromones work best if you have some sort of narrow bag with an open top & bottom situated just below the pheromone. This funnels the bettles closer to the birds so they can quick grab them before the bettles can take flight.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, we had to chase the sheep out of the garden the other night; fortunately they were much more interested in the grass - the best grass grows in the garden area of course. Now they're in the next place over so no more worries about woolie garden mashers.

Yesterday I spent some time playing goatherder - taking the herd out into wonderful browsey areas with my trusty, clunky Ashford spindle. I wore a garden apron someone gave me to carry the batt and spindle. Then I stood and spun up half the batt over the next hour whilst everyone else munched and crunched. Llew had to come check out this stuff and snorted his disgust at how this dyed wool smelt. But then again he doesn't like sheep too much so maybe he'd have snorted in any case! Maybe tomorrow I'll bring the camera along too so I can do a blog entry.
Well, back to the looms -one being tied, one being woven on - no rest for the wicked, especially the wicked who got drawn into a new novel called '_The Story of Edgar Sawtelle' _ Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okaaaaayyyyy....my daughter just emailed us from Costa Rica to tell us she was mugged at knifepoint. Then she goes on to tell us about the meter-wide sea turtle she got to watch lay eggs. But the mugger stole her camera, so she didn't get photos.  

We bought her that camera to replace the one that got stolen in Guinea.

I'd lose a thousand cameras, as long as she comes home safe each time.

Arrrrghhhhhhh....................


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

GAls, can Jersey Wooly (bunnies) "wool" be spun? Or is their fur merely the wool type without being practical. There's a person on craigslist who's selling his/hers.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Meg - stress+++... I'm so glad your daughter is ok. I'm coming up to that and dreading it!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Not the mugging - the age of independence!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Falcon, I'm hoping someone else will answer, 'cause I don't know!
Flannel...yep. Amy is 25 years old. She's a traveling fool, that one. Takes after her father. She's the one who was in the Peace Corps in The Gambia, West Africa. Spends two and a half years in unstable W.A....and although she was robbed there (her camera!), it took going to nice, peaceful Costa Rica to get mugged.

She said she started trying to fight him off, and people were coming to help...then it dawned on her that maybe it wasn't worth a camera, since the guy had a big knife. And she let him have it.

Since she weighs 100 pounds soaking wet, I'm glad she came to her senses...even if all of that 100 pounds is pure muscle.

And my son is planning on joining the Coast Guard. Ah, well. After being married to a Special Forces soldier for 27 years (today!), I'm kinda used to that sort of stress. And Chris just started his new job this week. Yay! for retirement from the military!

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh, Meg! At least you knew she was okay just by hearing her voice before she told you about the mugging! Too bad about the pictures but better that than something worse. I'm glad she didn't try to save the camera. My old college roommate used to tease me about having enough temper to fight off a bear with a switch (which I actually started to do once--turned out to be a neighbor's errant pig) so I'm glad I've never been faced with such a situation. Has she had any self defense training like Model Mugging?

AND happy anniversary. Our 34th is next month--doesn't seem possible!

FalconDance, I looked up Jersey Wooleys in Kilfoyle and Samson's Completely Angora and found a comment on page 9 of the first edition referring to both Jersey Wooley and American Fuzzy Lops. "Considering the study, discussion and preference determining the ideal texture for commercially produced Angora wool, it is unlikely that the texture from these novelty breeds would compare favorably with that of larger Angoras. This does not exclude the use of wool from miniature or fancy breeds, but helps to clarify the limits of their suitablilty." This sounds to me as though you would have to identify individuals whose wool would fit your needs. Besides, if you got them and they didn't work out, you could rehome them or just keep them as pets--they are small. I didn't find any reference to these breeds in Erica Lynn's book. I had English Angoras and have no personal experience with the smaller bunnies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg Hugs for the scare with your daughter and for the anniversary!

Falcon as we all know anything can be spun but...... from what I have seen and what I have heard JW's are not considered a wool/fiber breed. Ages ago when I was going to get one at the state fair I asked the breeder. I think she told me that as they ages they got less and less fuzzy/wooley and the wool they did have was very short maybe 1" at the most. But I have no hands on experience myself. It does seem to me that there was someone on here that did get a JW just for spinning. I can't remember who though.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hi, everyone. I'm home.- your talk of temps in the 90s and high humidity made me want to stay away forever! Meg. I totally understand your daughter--I too did study abroad, Peace Corps, vacation abroad, work abroad. Just have itchy feet I guess. But the world is a whole lot more dangerous these days than when I first started out. And the travelling itself is not nearly as much fun--sitting in a small plane for 2 1/2 hours Thursday night around midnight waiting to take off from JFK, already 2 hours late, does make you wonder why you do it! At any rate, I'm glad she parted with the camera; it can easily be replaced.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, Katherine. When do we get details of your adventures?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm home.- your talk of temps in the 90s and high humidity made me want to stay away forever! Meg. I totally understand your daughter--I too did study abroad, Peace Corps, vacation abroad, work abroad. Just have itchy feet I guess. But the world is a whole lot more dangerous these days than when I first started out. And the travelling itself is not nearly as much fun--sitting in a small plane for 2 1/2 hours Thursday night around midnight waiting to take off from JFK, already 2 hours late, does make you wonder why you do it! At any rate, I'm glad she parted with the camera; it can easily be replaced.


That's her. The travel queen. Junior.

So...Travel Queen Senior...when do we get Tales from the Travel Queen? We really need a live chat for this!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

We made the 3rd and last epic journey to Iowa again safely, even if we were overloaded by 2.5 tons, towing farm implements on a trailer, loaded SUV, and traveling with cat. It was quite the trip. 

The second day here the cat :benice: escaped into the basement and we thought she had gotten out of the house and lost. Turned up after a day and a half. I kept faintly hearing her collar bells - thought they were outside - and thought I was hallucinating, when she was just behind the basement door. 

I have the spinning wheels set up already, of course, and I've spun my first yarn here, by the big picture window, some more Border Leicester. We really like it here, it's quiet, and have been getting up at dawn to watch the sun come up over the lushly-green, cornfields. We are getting moved in slowly. So many details to take care of...

Today we leave to go to Rochester to Mayo. So the waiting is almost over with. I really hate to leave again, so soon, but it's only for a few days. I'll take some knitting with me to keep fibery.

I can post here easily now, as we got the wireless internet installed the second day here. At least it's better than dial-up. We were bummed, tho, we didn't have TV to see the Olympics fireworks show. Direct TV gets installed tomorrow. 

Oh, Liese, HEMP, the REAL THING, grows wild here around the fields (another thing I thought I was hallucinating about). It used to be grown as a fiber crop here, many decades ago; now it's just a nuisance weed. I'll collect seeds for you when they are ready. There is a bunch beside the soybean field right behind the Morton building where the spray didn't work.

And that's the latest news from NE Iowa...


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Lezlie - You need to change your moniker to LezlieinIA! Congrats on getting there and getting set up, your dream unfolding! I'll be thinking about you with your upcoming appointment(s) at Mayo. That is just too cool about the hemp ... if it can grow as a weed there, well then it sure can grow as a "weed" here, eh? I'll just make patches in the hedgerow -wonder how much to make one washcloth? lol


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You have HEMP?!?!?  It's slowly becoming legal to grow again - King Cotton being deposed in favor of cheap (other nationality) fiber opens the way for renewal. If you have a few seeds extra, I'd be interested . (Even have a spot in the garden that is a bit out-of-the-way so do-gooders aren't too offended).

What is it with folks who have nothing better to do than complain when all you're doing is trying new things? People ask why I have about a dozen okra plants growing when I'm very vocal about it being the one vegetable I find unpalatable. I tell them that historically the stalk fibers were/are spun in Africa, and I want to give it a try. Then comes the comments on how that's an utter waste of perfectly good food, I must be crazy to want to do something they do all the way in Africa (like it's actually a planet, not just another continent), "what the he** is wrong with just spinning "good ol' American wool"".

The nettle goes in next spring :wizard:. It has SO many nice uses - and even though ramie is a different variety of nettle than our common stinging version, I think it *may* be acceptable. Don't know 'til I try, right?

And then there's flax and cotton (altho I think I'll need a greenhouse for that) and .......


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Don't know 'til I try, right?


And that's the whole key.

I've had people go crossed-eyed at me when I mentioned that I wanted to try the indigenous silk-worm rather than imported. 'But those aren't REAL silkworms!' and 'They won't make enough to make it worth your while.'

Exactly what is MY 'while' worth, anyway? It's worth exactly what I say it is...not what someone else says it is. 

If nothing else, testing all this stuff out is cheap entertainment. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg Z said:


> And that's the whole key.


HOW did anyone ever figure out you could spin (anything) if they didn't first give it a whirl - literally ? Duh! 



> Exactly what is MY 'while' worth, anyway? It's worth exactly what I say it is...not what someone else says it is.


I have this circular 'discussion' with sooooo many people over handspun. Yeah, it's a multitude cheaper to go to a store and buy yarn. But notice I said CHEAPER, not less expensive (although, of course, it is that as well). My yarn will last years if properly taken care; store acrylic/other than natural yarn soon deteriorates, even the cotton, I've found.

So please leave me to my 'Missouri ramie' and MO 'whatever-okra-fiber-is-called' , and we'll be just fine.

Oh, and there's another plant - can't think of the name right at the moment - that is actually an edible jute! Think of the possibilities! Greens for the table and fiber for the spindle! :happy: _........ goes wandering off to try to find the seed source info again ........_


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

A word of caution to all you who want to grow hemp, even in hedgerows to make it seem like a weed. It's still illegal in most of the country, and local law enforcement (at least here in Ky) loves nothing better than to bust someone with a few Mary Jane plants. Trying to explain that it's not the same plant will get you no where. Our fields used to be planted in hemp during WWII so the locals should know what it looks like, but they're out there with their spy helicopters searching out "illegal" plants in hedgerows as well as fields. 

Lezlie, glad you made it to IA safely and are liking it. It must be a huge relief to be away from the smoke in CA and to have the move and all those trips behind you. We'll keep our fingers crossed that your trip to Mayo isn't too bad.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie I'm happy to hear you have made it safely with all of your belongings, and the kitty. So glad it didn't escape.

As for the wind hemp, yep the midwest used to be the big producers of industeral hemp for the war effort. MN was the largest producer in the region. It grown big up here like a tree and it is a beautiful plant. However it is still "illegal" so I would be careful transporting/mailing seeds.

All good wishes and healing thoughts go with you to Mayo. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Meg Z said:


> So...Travel Queen Senior...when do we get Tales from the Travel Queen? We really need a live chat for this!


In my younger days, a live chat would have been appropriate, but then I was travelling mostly in tropical places with lovely beaches and handsome men :dance: Now I head north and get excited about lovely sheep and fog  
This trip was pretty laid back, more about learning about life on a small island than sightseeing. We only clipped sheep one day as the weather didn't cooperate, but I did a lot of weeding, dog walking and household chores. We also sorted and graded fleeces to be sent off to a spinning mill as part of a feasibility study to set up a local mill. How wonderful to be handling lots of by gorgeous raw fleeces! I was also able to visit an old man on another island who has made me a spinning wheel. I ordered it last year and wasn't sure he would actually do it, but he did, and it's lovely. It was too bulky to bring home on the plane (it's very small though), but I should be getting it in the next month or so:dance: I didn't take many pictures, but there are a few you might like to see that I'll post when I get to a faster computer.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

FalconDance, when I lived in Holt northeast of Kansas City, I grew a decent cotton crop one year. I did start the plants indoors from seed so it wasn't as though I had enough for a "bale." I had brown, green and white cotton that was a Pima type (required a long, very warm season) which caused problems. Although we had excellent growing conditions, we didn't have a season long enough for it to mature fiber although the seeds were viable. A neighbor allowed me to grow the brown cotton in her garden which was at a slightly higher altitude than mine--saved it when we had a late frost (Thursday after Memorial Day). I lost all but 4 of the green cotton plants and then bugs got 2 of those. Although I did get several bolls from the green cotton, I dug up those last 2 plants in the fall and set them in 5 gal buckets to grow through the fall. In tropical and subtropical climates, cotton is a perennial and my potted cotton sent out new leaves the next spring. When I tried growing it in central AR, it dropped its leaves after a light frost then grew new ones before we had a killing frost.

The flax can be planted as early in the spring as the ground can be worked. I grew some when we lived in AR one year and it grew, bloomed, set seed, etc., on the time table that I had read in one of my books.

I'm with Katherine about the hemp--law enforcement agencies don't differentiate between the fiber varieties and the varieties that produce lots of that chemical which I can't remember at the moment. The state police fly over at least once a summer looking for the weed. It was a viable crop prior to WWII--used for rope--and a lot was grown along the Missouri River. From what I hear, a lot still grows wild over there.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Meg, I mentioned to Frankie the silkworm cocoon you showed me and he said he remembers seeing the wild silkworm cocoons down here when he was a kid. Said they were usually in cedar trees. We're on the lookout for some for you.

About the hemp, we grew a huge patch of okra a few years ago and someone reported it to the sheriff. They sent a state police helicopter hovering over our field. Scared our son, my 90 year old Mother, the chickens and sheep ... we waved to them to land and talk to us, but they just flew off. Geez, and we don't have any kind of drugs, alcohol or tobacco, let alone anything illegal. You'd think a Southerner would recognize okra.:shrug:

Ann


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, okra and pot look SO similar.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is so funny we were all posting about the same time (within minutes of each other) and pretty much wrote the same things :happy: Years ago, maybe 11, I ordered hemp fibers from Woodland Wool Works. When they arrived the package had been opened at the PO and then put into a plastic bag with a note saying it had been damaged in shipping. Only thing is that the package had obviously been carefully cut open. My guess is they opened it under suspicion. Too bad really since hemp is such a wonderful fiber.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Falcon, I'm not a big fan of okra myself but at the market a guy had a jar of pickled okra -he put red pepper flakes iin it too, they had been pickling only 3 weeks but it was pretty good but he said that if he'd waited until 6 weeks the okra would have been crisper! So give that a try -if you hate it at least you can pass it on to someone else .

About the hemp, last I'd read I thought farmers in KY were working on getting it back into farm production. I'd like to know why every other country can grow hemp and knows the difference but not people in the US? Just one of the myriad reasons the US is such a laughing stock ...that is, when our goverment isn't scaring the bejeebees out everyone else! Man I've really gotta look into emigrating to Canada, good climate for sheep and hemp! lol 

Speaking of sheep - we were doing feet today and letting them out one at a time, after we were done they had the free range around the house - then Bob wanted to go into town and use the $5 coupon at the new Target store so sheepies have to go to their new field, but lo and behold they had already put themselves in there and, and shut the gate! I am so proud of my smart sheep! BTW could hardly find anything worth buying to use the coupon - fortunately they had some Yellow Tail wine at a good price ....


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a Southern girl, but I really don't consider okra as food. (ugh) However, those pods, when dried, make great additions to dried arrangements, plus they can be decorated in numerous ways for Christmas ornaments or whatever. I can see myself with _small_ dried pods, painted eggplant purple and bearing silver patterning...as earrings! I'd wear 'em! 

Liese, I forbid it! :Bawling: You're already too far away!!!!!!:buds:

Katherine...sounds lovely! I did my days of tropical adventures, too. And I don't need it any more, either. Wool is soooo much better!!

Ann, if Frankie finds some, I'll make the trip your way to get them!

Oh, yeah...did I tell you? I actually bought yarn. Yep...store-bought yarn. it's for an attempt at socks, and I wanted to be sure the guage was right. I'll have that for reference for spinning the next batch, but I bought it for practice. I got varigated, hoping for good pooling. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

We aren't allowed to grow hemp anymore because of King Cotton ..... the "industry" (lobbyists) exerted enough political clout on the govt as to outlaw hemp. Yep yep - gotta love how our government works for us --- NOT.

Just got back from picking up 8 _FREE_ NZ white bucks. I was going to keep one for breeding purposes (so poor FouFou didn't have so much pressure to perform ) but they have sore hocks, and I don't want to chance it being hereditary (which the tendancy can be). They're all butcher size - 10 weeks and b i g, so looks like bunny in the freezer! (Hopefully the two we had to put in with FouFou for the night won't get too upset at his fumbling attempts to breed them. He's determined to earn his keep and doesn't seem to realize that boy-on-boy-bunny just isn't the way to do it.)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Falcondance, did you see the condition the bunnies were kept in? If they weren't kept clean, you might want to give the best of the lot a chance to heal up and see how they do, especially if they're impressively big at 10 weeks. That's a GOOD trait to pass on!

Okay, I've ambitiously started a pair of socks, newbie knitter that I am. Cross all fingers, toes and eyes, please.  

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

They were kept on wire but everything appeared relatively clean - as in no messy cages, etc. It may just be a combination of the heat and (invisible) accumulation of ammonia on the wire, I suppose, though I was impressed by what I did *not* smell - ick of any sort. He keeps them in a barn so no rain could get in to wash the cages at all (I like the natural way best  .... as long as the bunnies have a dry spot, I think a little rain on/in the cages is a good thing!). A couple of them just look painful (altho the bunnies aren't acting as if they're in dire pain). Those will definitely go in the freezer. 

I'm going to go check them in a few minutes. We put in standing boards and straw/hay to help ease their hocks. (I always use standing boards, but I guess some folks don't.) Either they're feeling a bit better or they're all dead from the stress of the move. :shrug: Bunnies are funny that way.

The exciting part will be this fall when I get a couple Angoras again. Only a couple of bucks, mind you, since I have no plans of breeding up baby fuzz-balls .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, I'd like to recall those positive vibes for tomorrow, if I can. Appointment is at 11:00, but it'll be afternoon/evening before I'm home, and I'll have family to call before I can get on here and post. But I'll let you know before I get to bed tomorrow. Promise.
Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg while you are there imagine all of us wrapping you in fleeces and then giving you a huge group hug :grouphug: Chin up! We are here for you :kissy:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:grouphug:, Megsie.

I got a nice surprise this evening. After yesterday's garden poaching by a friend and waking up with a day-long migraine, we went to check on the bunnies. The grey doe we purchased at auction last month (about 3 weeks ago!) had birthed *7* popples!  I had put straw into both does' cages yesterday on a whim, and she'd steadfastly pushed nearly every bit of it through the floor of her cage and replaced it with mounds of grey fur . Hopefully it doesn't get too cool (into the mid-to-low 70s) tonight or a storm blow up to frighten her too much. I _knew_ I should've concocted a nestbox!

Now I'm going to fret all night. Fragile popples in the morn and Meg in the afternoon .......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulation on the bunnies Falcon. I was always fascinated by the nests my bunnies would build, looked cozy enough to snuggle into.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Popples? I've never heard baby rabbits called that. Interesting.

Best to you Meg. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Sending thoughts your way Meg, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Makes me feel better just knowing that other people care a bit. Now I'm off to bed, since I have to get everyone fed and me ready to go by 8:00 am to get there in time. Long day, coming up!

But, hey! I'm taking my in prgoress socks! 

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Will be praying for you all day tomorrow Meg.

We do care about you - bunches!

Lezlie - good to know you're home at last - have been keeping you in prayer also


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Adding my prayers now, Meg, as I suspect I'll forget tomorrow...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Socks are an excellent coping strategy, Meg!

I'll think of you while I knit on mine tonight - I'm starting a toe up sock from Cat Bordhi's "new pathways" book ... absolutely fascinating so far, I'll update you after I try the 'test sock'!

Hang in there!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just discovered there's *8* popples in the grey bunny's nest, not seven! MOgal, when disturbed, the kits "pop" all over the place like little popcorn kernels, hence the name popples .

Anybody heard from Meg yet?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm here.

Okay, test results were not good.

The tests were the EMG I mentioned last month, a swallow study, and a deep muscle biopsy. What they were checking for is called sporatic Inclusion Body Myositis (sIBM or just IBM). Looks like I have it.

Here's a link to some information.
http://www.myositis.org/about_myositis/inclusion-body_myositis.cfm

Here's a much more in depth site, that is written and maintained by a guy I've met on a forum for those with this disease. He's got it, so his information adds some first-hand stuff. Might be more than most of you want to know. To be honest, it's more than I want to know, too.
http://members.shaw.ca/btillieribm/essay.htm

So, I have to go fix dinner now. I'm a bit full of having to comfort other people right now, after calling my parents and siblings. See you tomorrow.
Meg


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh dear. I can imagine, now that I've skimmed the info, that this is quite a blow for you. 

I don't quite know what to say...but please know that I'm sorry about the diagnosis.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So Meg, first of all WE WILL COMFORT YOU don't you dare feel like you have to comfort any of us old hens. We are here for you so a big hug and a strong shoulder from this corner anyway.

I have questions which you may or may not be able to answer.

Is this a regenerative thing or is it like so many things if you have it you have it?

What can we do to help you? And what lays ahead?

I have to be honest it isn't nearly as bad as I was imagining. Not that it's any comfort to you.

Warm fuzzy hugs Meg!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

No comfort, I know, but this is how I look at it: 

Now you know (with reasonable certainty) what is wrong. Ok, now the wondering stops and the adapting so you can get on with life begins. 

Sorry, I've never been real good at the whole "I grieve with you" thing because I don't view life that way. You are still Meg, and we all love you. Period.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

oh sh*t. Meg. 

So what it gets down to is some of the muscles in your body are getting older faster than the rest of you.

Does exercise do anything to help ( lots of leg & hand action with fiber arts, ya know!)

Is it affecting mostly your legs? Can you adapt to an electric spinner?

I've never been one to ***** foot around things. If you can't change it, we'll help you find ways around it!

ha-HA! the devil won't get us down, girl!

You'll be in my continued prayers


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

By the by, my now 21 year old son bought his mama some imported ale she remembered fondly from bygone years in Italy for her birthday today . It even has a fancy glass, one I don't have yet. I'm not sure I'm going to combine the Oreos with ale, but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, Meg. Sending encouraging thoughts your way. I'm sure it'll take a while to adapt to the revised vision of your world, but I'm also sure that you will find a way to make it all work for you. We're here for you!

And Falcon, happy birthday and cheers! I'm drinking my Alexander Keith's here, so we can drink together.  Here's to spreading lanolin love!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Falcon but listen drinking without me isn't fair! You guys have to start earlier 'cause I don't stay up late with the big people.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

My dear Falcondance!! Sorry I missed your birthday...and rained on it no less.  I hope you had a GREAT day!

Everyone else...thanks for the good thoughts. We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.

Meg


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

A belated Happy Birthday, Falcondance--I'll raise my glass to you tonight!

Meg, life can really be a b**ch, can't it? At least you know what's wrong; now you can learn to live with it. We'll all be sending positive thoughts your way that will hopefully keep any further progression at bay for many years to come.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Falcon! Sorry I didn't know sooner. I drank my last beer last night  Maybe I'll just have to get some more to toast you.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Did anyone SEE what's Meg has done? She's put her all her sheepies up for sale! (While I can understand, the idea still boggles my mind.)





Personally, I'm having a blast envisioning my mother going to pick up a sheep for me since she's so much closer. But that wouldn't really work since their backyard is a postage stamp and just-so. Maybe my sister-in-law. Oh my, that's almost as funny!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Meg, this is a quote from Falcon "Sorry, I've never been real good at the whole "I grieve with you" thing because I don't view life that way. You are still Meg, and we all love you. Period." and I concur.

Falcon, I don't drink anything stronger than a good cup of coffee now and again but happy birthday anyway!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Meg, hugs to you. If Frankie and I can help with anything, we're here. And, some years ago, I was a rehab counselor so if I can help with any "modifications" to make life easier, just holler.

Ann


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks again folks. Since I've now dealt with a variety of people with different reactions, and several here that just say they aren't sure how to react, I figured I'd let you know My reaction to Other reactions...for future reference.

My kid sister nearly broke down on me, and I had to comfort her, and it took a while for me to get off the phone. Not a good reaction to copy. 

My MIL said, "Tough, learn to deal with it." Again, not exactly a good thing to copy.

The friends who know me have all given me some version (as have some here, both on this thread and by pm) of, "That really sucks, and I'm sorry. Now...what's for lunch?"

Having someone acknowledge it, express some quick sympathy, and then a let's get on with life attitude is just what the doctor ordered. So thanks for that...and let's get on with it now, shall we?

:grouphug:
Meg


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

DH and I are going to the Michigan Fiber Festival tomorrow and Saturday. Anyone else in our area going? It's a good time, and I'd love to meet an imaginary friend...

He's taking a classes on diversity of wool (spinning) and handpainting yarns. I'm taking classes on carding (which as a non-spinner with no equipment is totally ridiculous) and wet felting. Weather report is good...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy Fibery Birthday Falcon!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OKay for those imbibers I'm on my second glass of wine and would like to know if I have any company? Fiber wise I am on the second rug ...pics to come when they're off the loom. 3 will be done in selvages and the fourth in denim strips if my hands will take the cutting. Man, I wake up with my hands aching and wonder if this is normal for a 48 yo?
On Ginger, the le Clerc I am weaving off the last of the variegated warp in plain weave for material to sew up purses/evening bags. Spinning has come to a halt because I'm trying to figure out if I'm allergic to the alpaca I got in and why. It could be she used something on them that just makes my skin feel very sensitive-even my eyelids. This reminds Bob of my reaction to flea prevention stuff for the dogs & cats so I may have to wash this stuff before spinning, oh joy! Any ideas from others with alpaca experience?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I will be driving from Minnesota to Michigan. We will be leaving early Wednesday morning, Sept. 3. Driving up through the UP and then down to Detroit. We, my kids +1, are hoping to do it all in one day but who knows. We will most likely be staying on the main highways. If anyone is near by and wants to meet up for a cup of coffee let me know. Unfortunately we won't be able to take huge long brakes if we are to get it done in a day. It is looking like I will be doing most of not all of the driving. Neither of my kids has a drivers license, just learner's permits 

Anyway, we will be going back leaving Detroit on Mon or Tue Sept. 8th or 9th. It's my nieces wedding, huge gathering of family and friends from all over the world.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I sampled my friend's homemade grape wine earlier. It was _almost_ too sweet (I like a semi-sweet to sweet) but very yummy! After the city meeting, I may toddle on down to their house and see if she has another glass full .


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Meg,

Ditto what everyone's already said. We'll wrap you in fleece on the rough days and laugh with you on the good ones.

Take good care.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Well said, flannelberry. Warm hugs, soft thoughts and prayers are with you Meg. 

There's a great wheel for sale at a local second-hand store that I found today for $150!! It looks like it's in good shape with all the parts except the distaff. Oh, dear, what shall I do!?!?!?!?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

FalconDance said:


> I sampled my friend's homemade grape wine earlier. It was _almost_ too sweet (I like a semi-sweet to sweet) but very yummy!


DH planted a lot of grape vines when we moved here. The only ones that survived were Concord grapes, i.e. sweet, and I built an arbor for them mostly to have some shade. Since we don't spray them with any fungicide, we only get enough for a few jars of jam every few years...until this this year! We have a bumper crop, and I can't let it go to waste. I'm now up to 41 pints of jam with another 10 planned for today. Then it's going to be juice. I would love to do wine, but I hate sweet wine. Luckily DH LOVES grape jam--he's going to be eating this for years!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MTDeb said:


> There's a great wheel for sale at a local second-hand store that I found today for $150!! It looks like it's in good shape with all the parts except the distaff. Oh, dear, what shall I do!?!?!?!?


Duh! :bash:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> DH planted a lot of grape vines when we moved here. The only ones that survived were Concord grapes, i.e. sweet, and I built an arbor for them mostly to have some shade. Since we don't spray them with any fungicide, we only get enough for a few jars of jam every few years...until this this year! We have a bumper crop, and I can't let it go to waste. I'm now up to 41 pints of jam with another 10 planned for today. Then it's going to be juice. I would love to do wine, but I hate sweet wine. Luckily DH LOVES grape jam--he's going to be eating this for years!


All that homemade grape jam goes really good in Christmas baskets, too!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I was at work yesterday, as we're gearing up for fall semester. I took my in-progress sock knitting, just because it's already a habit to take it everywhere. 

The co-worker who tried to teach me to knit last summer was back from her summer research, and I showed her what I was doing. She was floored. I pointed out that she HAD actually taught me to do it, except that I found it hard,and painful, and I was making a tight, ugly mess then. But I figured out what I needed to do to change that, just at the end of July. 

She examined my socks very carefully. She exclaimed over the fact that they were toe-up, that I was doing two at a time, and using one cable. She commented on the evenness of my stitches. She kept looking at me with this open-mouthed look, and finally said that she guessed she was going to have to get her knitting back out...and was going to have ME show HER how to do socks!!!

My head was so swollen that I had trouble getting out of her office! It's still giving me trouble going through narrow doorways, but I'm sure a knitting needle will deflate it down to size soon!

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Deb, if the wheel runs true so that it doesn't continually throw the drive band, I would probably have already bought it. I'm curious about the distaff because I've never seen a great wheel with a distaff built into it, even in pictures. Any way you could get a picture of it without losing your negotiating advantage if you made an offer at a slightly lower price?

Katherine, if it weren't so far, I'd bring you apples in exchange for grapes!

Meg, isn't it supposed to happen that the student excells the teacher? Good job on the socks and having the knitting skills fall into place.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

I'm so glad some of you are able to do fibery things while I had 4 days at Mayo having tests done. Boy can they run you ragged around those big buildings! The Mayo Clinic is an awesome place, and I've never seen anything better, or more caring. I feel so lucky to be going there. I have gone through the gamut of emotions, I've bawled my eyes out, and I'm still pretty upset with my fate.

Basically I'm looking at 3 major surgeries for the FAP, which I have pretty badly. There is an important junction or intersection below your stomach that is really a big deal, and due to the polyps growing there, they have to move that junction on me, plus remove my colon and rectum, and they will create a new anal pouch out of a part of my small intestine. So those two procedures will be about 8-9 hrs in the OR for me, with a team of 2 surgeons. I have to live with a stoma or iliostomy for 3 months while things heal. Then they do a third surgery to reconnect my pipes.

They said I'm going to have one heck of a tough year. They said I'm going to curse them and wonder what the heck they've done to me afterwards, until my body adjusts. When they talk about that I just want to cry. They talk about leaking and wearing pads, and on Monday I go back for thyroid work (also going haywire on me) and to meet the stoma nurse to learn about stomas and to see where she will have them place it on me. I can only have this surgery done because I'm tall and very thin. They said I will have trouble keeping weight on, and I will be fighting dehydration all the time. I will lose another 20 pounds she said. I will have to use drugs like Imodium AD all the time. 

But the good news is there is no hidden cancer in me like they thought there would be. They played more U-boat periscope games with both ends of me, and determined that I am cancer-free by some miracle. But the doctor used argon plasma to ablate some polyps in my gut and I'm pretty sore from that.

They told me not to get the 3 sheep next Spring. :Bawling: I won't be able to handle them.

On Monday I also have another surgery consult, and they will decide the order in which they do it, or if they do it together, and they'll let me know. I know I'm really messed up because my surgeon is the chairman of the whole colon and rectal surgery department there, and he's a professor of surgery at the Mayo medical college. So I don't have to worry about his qualifications.

I'm scared, I'm upset, I'm angry, I want to run away and not deal with this. I'm grieving for my body and my lifestyle, and I'm full of dread and let's just say I can't go to sleep without help these days, because my mind goes all night thinking about this stuff. Why me? Haven't I had enough hardship in my life? Why is this my karma? It's not fair!

It's good to be back at home now, and today I will bring in more boxes and try to find the coffee cups and dishes. I didn't pack the entire kitchen myself, so I don't know where stuff is. I'm just so glad I'm out of CA!

Being able to read the fiber forum here while at Mayo helped keep me thinking about other things. At least I can spin while I recuperate for 6 weeks. I don't know when they will operate, but prolly soon, from the speed at which things seem to be happening. I'll know more on Monday, I guess.

I am overwhelmed.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, Lez.

Ok, all that slice and dice sounds downright horrifying from my end, so I can about imagine what it does on yours! IF they do these surgeries and you go through all this pain/discomfort/trauma, will the polyps stay gone?

No cancer! OMG, that is a HUGE relief! See, you're a walking talking bo-nee-fide miracle .


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

If I can figure out a way to get them home, I have the unofficial green-light to 'adopt' (purchase) two of Meg's sheep. Phillip didn't even bring up the factoid that the City prohibits livestock! I told him who had them, why I chose those two (so :nana: Megs! ) and that I could guarantee the quality of the fleece (due to their owner). He didn't even blink - and I didn't have to bring out any heavy duty persuasion techniques . Just said "we'll have to take the van and gas'll cost about a thou, that's not good" (at these prices, I guesstimate about half that or $500). *sigh*

Between canning batches, that's the project for today.

(Guess I could send son out in his car since he gets half again better mileage, but then we couldn't meet Meg and Chris and the sheep might be a little crowded for a rather long trip. Ideas and suggestions welcomed!)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezlie,
First...I'm very glad it's not cancer. Secondly, I'm glad your move took you close to real help!

But the rest just plain sucks. I know for a fact that I'd be terrified at the prospect.

Remember that when the big picture is scary, to look at it in chunks. How does a Pygmy eat an elephant? One bite at a time. And that's how you're going to get through this. One step at a time. TRY not to focus on the whole process (if you can), but just look at one thing to get through, before you look hard at the next thing. Some of them will overlap and that'll get harder. They won't ALL overlap, though. It won't all happen at the same time. So you don't want to look at it as if it will. 

One bite at a time, girl.

Mega hugs :grouphug: 
I think you could use a bunch of those.

Start a Lezlie thread, so you can keep us updated on how you're doing. If you unload there everyday, not only will we know what's happening and be able to offer what support we can from waaayyyy over here...but you'll have a handy spot to organize your thoughts and feelings.

More hugs. :grouphug:
Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't give me such weird mental visuals, Meg. I sat here trying to figure out _why_ a Pygmy goat would want to eat an elephant, least of all how.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Lezlie, I can empathize with at least the cancer part. So far, I'm just over 3 years cancer free. Accept that blessing and like Meg said, take it like an elephant. We're pulling for you. 

Incidentally, my surgeon had a silver cross he wore only when he was performing a procedure. Once the patient was under anesthesia but before they started, the whole team prayed for guidance. I still get tears in my eyes when I think about it. Great that you have such talent at Mayo taking care of you.

Falcon, Meg didn't mean a Pygmy goat. She meant a Pygmy, as in a small African native person. It did make for a good laugh though.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(Mogal, I know what/who she meant, but my brain automatically associated with goats and sheep - and it was downright odd!)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Everyone! All I can say is what a great group of folks! I'm so glad you let me hang out with you all. 

Lezlie, I agree with Meg ... or put another way - don't cross any bridges til you have to or my favourite- don't borrow trouble. One day at a time, one decision and don't let that wonderful team of Doc run you over just because they're so impressive ... tell them you need time to assimilate and that you aren't an old Chevy coming in for a rebuild, you're a Porsche and need to be handled carefully & tenderly!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Falcon, I'm surprised my brain didn't take the same path since I'm well indoctrinated to thinking "sheep/goat" too. One of these days I'll take the time to figure out the smilies so everyone will know when I'm pulling someone's leg (southernism for teasing or making a joke). 

Wonder if elephant tastes like chicken?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well crap, ---- and just plain, that really, really sucks Lezlie. But as the old Minnesota adage goes, it could be worse. You know when I had my neck injury I learned the meaning of, one day at a time. That is the best you can do, get through all of this one day at a time. We are here for you. If you want a new distraction I'd drive down to visit you in Mayo and we can knit or just chat.

Get a Caring Bridge website going and your DH can up date it for everyone to check out. The hospital can tell you all about it if you don't already know.

Hey Meg, what was it that clicked and made the knitting take? I'm really curious about what it was that brought it all together for you.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You guys make me think of the goofiest things.

What does elephant meat taste like? 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080309170009AARnUCC

_The meat was first smoked over green wood for several hours, then cooked in strips over an open fire....To everyones disasppointment it DIDN'T taste like Chicken...lol The closest thing I can compare it to is "stringy" Moose or Elk meat or even Buffalo..It tasted somewhat "gamey" but it wasn't repulsive._


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lezlie,
Praise the Lord for no cancer found. You'll have a rough row to how, but at least you can see the end of the row.

We'll be here for you.

Falcon - you still drinking that wine from your birthday or do you just have goat on the brain??


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Frazzlehead, I've always heard, "Ask a silly question, get a silly answer." Even though I was being very silly, thank you for the serious answer--now I know! I went to the web address you posted and found it very interesting. Thanks again. I was blown away at how long it took them to butcher that elephant. I wonder if its being an adult male had anything to do with the texture. We won't go there.

Hey, we get a cooking segment on our local news at noon and 5 p.m. and this week the presenter has been in Edmonton. I thought the bit he did on the Ft. Edmonton Living History Museum was really cool. I'm so into doing living history demos but despite our being right in the Lewis and Clark trail, most of the reinactments around here are done for the American War Between the States--or as some of my neighbors here in Missouri would call it "The War of Northern Aggression". Won't go there either.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

"Elephant. The Other, other white meat." Uh...red meat. Uh....what color is it?

Lezlie, Liese is also right. Don't let them rush you through. Digest and prepare as much as you can. I know somethings are going to be in a rush, but do the best you can. MAKE them take the time to TALK to you. You're a person with a medical issue, not a teaching tool or a lab animal. That was very frustrating to me, that they were talking to each other ABOUT me, but not talking TO ME!!

On the knitting...when I was working out how to find an alternative pathway for my disabled spinning student, I applied the same thing to the knitting. For most fiber things, the method is not apparent when you look at the product. Not all, but most. So, I worked on how to get where I wanted to be. So, step one, on the throwing method, turn that pull-through-slide-off thing into 1. throw. 2. pull through _and forward_. 3. slide off. Very separate stages with no flow.
Then I got the Harmonies, and tried Continental again. I found a comparison video on YouTube that gave me what I needed there. On throwing, the point on your working yarn that you focus on is much higher. When I changed my focus to pick up the yarn lower, it worked. But I can't apply that to the Clover needles I have. I can only do it with the Harmonies!

In fact, when I'm making a hat and decreasing every other row, I'm switching back and forth betwen methods. I can do K2Tog easier throwing. So that round I throw, then the next round I do Continental! Works for me! 

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Meg, I've been knitting 52 years and prefer Continental for just about everything but purling. Then I go back to my right hand to hold the yarn. I find it fascinating that you manage differently with the different brands of needles. I started with a set of 4 plain old aluminum DPNs that my grandmother gave me when she taught me the basics in 1956. I also have a set of approximately size 4's that my husband's grandmother made from umbrella ribs during World War II because she couldn't find any ready made needles due to the metal shortages. 

The up side to those of us who knit either way is that we can teach people regardless of their dominant hand or strengths.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MOgal said:


> I find it fascinating that you manage differently with the different brands of needles.


I'm quite sure it has to do with how blunt the Clovers are and how pointy the Harmonies are. Add that to how inexperienced I am....

And, by the way, you had a HUGE typo in your post. You said you've been knitting for 52 years. Since my mental image of you puts you at about 33 years old, I know that's not possible. You meant 12 years, right? Right?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I know I prefer a longer but blunt needle when I knit so what you say about those brands makes sense. I'm familiar with the Clovers but not Harmony. 

Miss Meg, I'm going to take your mental image of my being 33 as a compliment. The number of years is correct, not a typo. I was 59 on my last birthday and my grandmother taught me to knit the summer I turned 7 in '56. Oddly enough, I have better strength and stamina than when I was 33. I think I've learned to work smarter to get around all my arthritis and still get things done. Anyway, I can't believe I'm 59 but that first walk past a mirror in the morning brings me back to reality. My thought then is "Who is that OLD GRAY HAIRED woman in my bathroom?" By the way, DH and I will celebrate our 34th anniversary next month.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MOgal said:


> Anyway, I can't believe I'm 59 but that first walk past a mirror in the morning brings me back to reality.


I always tell people that I feel like I'm 20...but then I walk past a mirror and it bursts into laughter. :badmood:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

You should have seen my little foster child this afternoon. I introduced him to raw fleece washing in a wash tub in the backyard-only about 100 degrees under the tree there. I spread it out on an old sheet to pick out straw and pine needles and ... and he was on his stomach on it, sitting on it, rubbing his hands throught it, all but rolling on it. He helped through the first two washes and the first rinse (how DO those sheep get so dirty?) before he got bored. Once it was laid out to dry all he wanted to know was when he could play with it again! It was such fun.
This little guy keeps me SO busy that I've not even had time to phone my own children. Fortunately he learned to knit at school this summer, and we sit and knit on the porch together when I need a break. I haven't had the nerve to sit and spin yet-he's not quite ready to learn that skill.
This week we've had a visit from the therapist, gone to the fair, canned green beans, unloaded firewood, and picked blackberries. I'm exhausted and we still have another week to go before I can send him back to school.
It sounds like life has changed for many of you this month, and my thoughts are with you all. Take good care of yourselves and never forget what matters most, the people you love (and a good day with your fibers). Missing you all, and hoping to get settled in so that I don't have to take time from sleeping to check in on you next time. betty


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lezlie, it sounds like you have an awful ordeal ahead of you, but the good news is that it will end, and there's no cancer. As someone said, take it a step at a time, and come here whenever you need to bawl, scream, whatever. Do you spindle? Take one with you when you go to Mayo--there's nothing like fiber to ease the pain.

Meg, I took your advice and put up the last batch of jam in fancier jars to give away. I usually give away more "exotic" jam; somehow grape seems to mundane, but then it is organic which ought to count for something 

Re needles, I cast on two socks on a long Harmony needle last night. I thought I'd try two at once again, but I'm not sure how long I'll continue that way. I hate sliding stitches around. At any rate, the Harmonies are wonderful--very pointed and smooth. And I think the wooden tips aren't long enough for me to break--hooray!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Lezlie,

Anytime you need to talk intestines - right down to the gory details - feel free to pm me. I have Crohn's and so live with the scopes and all of the rest of it (or the threat of it) and have no worries about talking about the nitty gritty. Heck, I can even give you some of my recipes for choking down Boost/Ensure (first tip: frozen banana+ chocolate Boost). That's actually my best one - I should've held out.

I escaped having an illiostomy a couple of years ago after a serious hospitalization. I spent Mother's Day in the hospital to weak to hold up my head and nearly missed my little guy's 4th birthday. It sucked. The docs told me I was going into scope Monday, surgery Tuesday and I said - nope, I'm going to be on the mend Tuesday and home Wednesday for my son's birthday on Thursday and by some miracle I did. 

Anyway, I'm tired, canning and rambling (not a great combination - already resulted in one steam related burn!). I'm glad there's no cancer and I'm glad to be a PM for whinging and whining and the occasional kick in the butt (only as needed).


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Flannelberry,

I will prolly take you up on your offer because I have to go back to Mayo tomorrow to meet the ET Nurse and learn about stomas and stomal therapy to prepare for the temporary iliostomy. I'm having a really hard time with some of the stuff they've been telling me I will have to deal with.

I am really thankful all of you wonderful folks are in this forum and willing to let me talk about things. I am having good days and sad days. I will start that personal webpage at Mayo's website where anyone can go to keep up with my situation, even when I'm in the hospital.

Mayo seems to have fast-tracked me in all of this, and I am currently expecting surgery to be fairly soon from the way things are going. 

I have to have an operation called a Whipple, because polyps are blocking a very important junction below my stomach, and PLEASE do NOT go look this up online, because it will scare the daylights out of you AND ME. And I have to meet with that surgeon tomorrow afternoon to discuss it. 

They will prolly give me another schedule while I'm there, as this FAP thing is affecting my thyroid, and they found a mass in it during ultrasound; I also have a goiter in my neck. I have an endocrine consult at quarter to seven tomorrow morning. I'm betting I'm looking at another surgery for this, too. 

Aack!!! On the positive side, I'll be all fixed up by the time they get done with me. I used to have beautiful long hair, before the thyroid went south, and I look forward to better health and pretty hair once again. 

On a side note, I've spun up two bobbins of pale indigo blue Romney wool singles, and plyed one skein's worth so far. I got the fleeces for $15 each, 5 of them, and they are completely VM free, being coastal range sheep in Humboldt County, NorCal. They are "strong" white fleeces, with plenty of lanolin in them. 

How do I ply the singles spun on a drop spindle? I could buy a spindle or make one, to take with me to Mayo, but what do you do with the singles spun on one? How do you ply them? Do you tediously wind the singles onto bobbins? This has kept me from spindling because I've just plain forgotten how to do this. I'm drawing a blank here. Help!

Have a nice day, Everybody; we are just loving our new home, and we've met a few neighbors so far, and of course they've all heard about me. At least the one lady asked me to my face how I was. She brought garden produce and zucchini cake.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Lezlie, several years ago Rita Buchanan did a spindle spinning class in Columbia where she suggested that the spindle be wound off into a ball. The next spindle's worth was joined by hand twisting the ends and then wound onto the ball. Once you had a couple of balls of yarn of a convenient size, you could put the separate balls into bowls or boxes to prevent their rolling away or becoming tangled, then plied in the opposite direction with the spindle as you would do on a wheel. It all sounded pretty tedious to me but then do we spin on a spindle for efficiency or for enjoyment? Rita told a story on herself about having gone into a fabric store and exclaiming over the varieties in fiber, color, texture and patterns of the prints to her sister. The sister was quick to point out to Rita that there were actually stores that sell ready-to-wear clothing as well. I'm sure it misses something in the telling but if you saw Rita tell it, you'd laugh as hard as the class did.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezlie, you can make quills, or paper bobbins, for your spindle. You need a flat circle with a hole in it for the shaft, and another piece to wrap around the shaft itself. This needs to go through the hole on the first piece, and then be split into tabs that you can glue or tape to the underside of the circle. Make it snug enough to stay,and loose enough to slide off the spindle when full. 

To ply, you can then have two or more full quills, either on some dowels stuck into a block of wood, or stuck on long knitting needles in glasses, and can ply from those.

Then just keep a few extra quills on you.

They're also handy when you want to spin something else, but don't want to quit what you're doing. You can put it back to finish.

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

The Fricke came with a lazy kate that has vertical dowels that would hold the quills from a spindle nicely. Maybe they have a pic on their web site? But it's extremely simple - a wood base with 3 dowels offset in that base & far enough apart so that the 3 bobbins can run smoothly.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is how I ply with a spindle. Once again I have a center pull ball, I ply the outside and the inside together and you just spin the spindle the opposite direction that you spun the singles. I also happen to have a very tiny niddy noddy that is perfect for winding off the spindle when I want to make a skein.

Good luck at Mayo let us know how it goes. Many of my coworkers go to Mayo on a regular basis for their check-ups. I was thinking I may start going too but haven't made a firm decision especially since I have all these critters that take up time. Anyway, make sure you post the link to the Caringbridge or whatever site you are going to use.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I use a drinking straw for a quill. I usually have to slit it for it to fit over the spindle shaft, but then just slip it on. Make sure you don't wind on right at the top of the shaft or the yarn will slip off the straw when you remove it. When you have a full spindle, slide it off and slip it on a knitting needle or lazy kate. You can stick two knitting needles through a shoe box to make your own lazy kate. 

A Turkish spindle solves the problem of making a center pull ball. Or you can wind one on your fingers as mentioned in another post. I have a hard time plying fine yarn from a center pull ball; it always seems to tangle.

You can also just wind two threads together from two spindles, letting them bounce around in a bowl. Then add twist using a spindle. That avoids the tangle of a center pull ball or having to make a lazy kate. 

Yes, it's all time consuming, but this is more about relaxing and working with fiber than doing production spinning. Good luck on your trip to Mayo.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I come to you, O Expert Spinsters and Weavers, for advise.

A gal in KC has looms and such for sale her mother had used (age unknown). I emailed her last night since she doesn't list specifics or prices in her advertisement. This morning, she wrote back that she hopes for (negotiable, especially with multiple purchase) "Spinning wheel $500, looms 800ish tapestry 1600. Carders are 25 to 75 each". This is what she advertises: "floor looms (6 harness, tapestry, and 2 other looms)". Now, either the wheel is a hum-dinger (it *is* a Great/Walking Wheel) for that price and the looms are top of hte line/antique and still working, or could she be a tad high in her expectations (?). I realize that superb deals like I got last summer don't come around often, but ....

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/art/800924730.html If anyone should be interested.

Looks like three sets of carders and at least one of viking combs, three niddy noddies, a warp board maybe. She included a pic of a tote of various 'accessories' (couple Navajo looking spindles, lazy kate with bobbins, shuttles, etc) which, to be frank, I think I'd be more interested in. What do you gals think? Should I even bother?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

What I saw was the 6(?) shaft jack floor loom and a spool holder in front of that, the other pic is of a tape loom - you can get info about them thru Grace & Fred Hutton (?) - he makes them. Didn't see anything that looked like a tapestry loom to me. The Hackles are a good price if they are in good shape.  All else sort of depends on quality & condition. For instance if that's a Kessenich then $800 is a good price but otherwise $500 might be a more reasonable price. But let's say you buy the loom at $800 and that includes the spool rack, warping board, shuttles, etc - that might be a good price for both of you. The walking wheel if it's working, true and doesn't have head or hub issues seems like a good price. Look over at kbbspin.org for ideas of what things are priced at.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

She sent pics of the wheel - it's not, in my opinion, an old one but looks to be in great shape. Hereabouts an older walking wheel brings, generally speaking, around $300 assuming it's not a bonafide antique with unique history or somesuch. And that's IF you can find a buyer. 









Also sent is a pic of a (tapestry? - mine is a LOT different) loom with WiP on - _nice_ looking loom but I'm downsizing so not really in consideration. 











Guess I'm too used to seeing these things going for $600 tops at auctions (last summer, two 4-harness looms, both closer to turn of 20th century mark).

Maybe I'll see if I can see the accessories tote(s) as that's what I'm really needing/interested in. Of course, I don't need the heddles, etc., but the spindles and such would be much appreciated. I'd *adore* having a floor loom, but where would I put it? I'm too fond of husband to replace _him_ .

_Edit to add:_ Tape loom, huh. Never heard of that - am currently enthralled, gathering info! WooHoo. Now *that* might be worth driving to the city to view! Don't appear to be very big or very expensive, either, but oh so nice and pretty and challenging..........


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting, that great wheel has a treadle but it doesn't look like how I remember the Rio Grandes - but you might check that out - they're a pretty penny new. But if this is just a homebuilt then I agree with you, the price is tooo high! It's not even especially pretty, so geez I'd think $100-200 might be even more appropriate

Lovely tapestry loom - how much does she want for that? Oh, yeah $1600, way out of my league - do they run that much new? Granted it's treadled and may be top of the line but whew that's a chunk o' change.

I have a 4 room house and 2 floor looms and Bob still can sit inside . It's all a matter of priorities! Boot out that TV! lol


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

She has said around 1600 for the tapestry loom BUT that prices are negotiable, especially if one were to make multi purchases. Want me to ask?

(Oh come on, give me an excuse to come to NC . If you bought it, I'd _have_ to come to deliver! And then Clover and Sora could come home with me!)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, I'd say the wheel is a Rio Grande judging by thier website. If not, it's awfully darned close. 









Retails at nearly a thousand .


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, geez that would be great if you could come thisaway! But seriously I couldn't even offer half of what shes asking...I haven't lost my mind yet!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Mebbe I should mosey on up to the city and have a little talk with her, try to have her see reason.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

It looks to me like her Mum really bought top of the line.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

The wheel is similar enough to the Rio, but I'm not sure it is one since hers seems a bit more delicate (I can enlarge the pic on my monitor). I can barely see a logo on both the wheel and the loom but not well enough to make them out.

I think I'll give her a call and see if I can arrange a viewing. Phillip agrees. If nothing else, it's a discovery mission.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, I think I've found the tapestry loom pictured. It seems to be a LeClerc Tissart (discontinued). IF that's right, "Shafts: 2 Weaving Width: 45", 60" Features: Billed as "A Tapestry Loom for Artists" this vertical loom has two counterbalanced harnesses that slide horizontally along with 2 foot treadles and a beater that moved up and down." There's one on eBay going for $127 right now (a far cry from 1600 ). Prices found range from $200 to $1250 (3 yr old old ad from DC, don't know if it sold).

I left a message on her voice mail to arrange a viewing of her goodies.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm still looking at that great wheel that's for sale here. Thanks for the info, Mogal. No, it doesn't have a distaff, it's the spindle. See, that's how much I know about them!! It's been repaired in a couple of places but it seems to be functional, as far as I know, lol. I got the price down to $135. From what I've seen on the internet that's a good price. I've seen anywhere from $850 to $1900 for a new one. Maybe that'll help you too, falcondance?? I'm on my way to go to look at it for the fourth time with a spinning friend. 

Does anyone (Katherine espeically, hehe) have any recommendations for a good traditional Shetland knitting book. I have 9 Shetland fleeces and I really want to use it for traditional Shetland knitting. I nkkow they're famous for their Shetland lace, but that's probably not within my abilities. Any suggestions?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, the tapestry loom is definitely a LeClerc. I talked to the lady and we shall meet on Wed. I told her i was interested mostly in smaller items (more due to downsizing the house than real inclination) which she understood as that's exactly what they're in the middle of! I also told her I thought the price on the carders a bit high since I can get a brand new set for less than $75 ... her prices were suggested by someone else and she says they are highly negotiable as she wants her mother's things to go to someone who will use them not just let them gather dust. 

She also said that after my 'appointment', a "big fiber person from Columbia" is coming who is interested in buying anything and everything that I don't.  I said I was *very* happy to hear that since such nice (and expensive) equipment can be hard to sell sometimes.

Liese, I mentioned that you had said the one item looked like a tape loom and if it was, I'd be interested. She described a table loom she had to me but then realized what I was talking about. Could be that comes home with me after all . Thanks for recognizing what it was (I'd still be puzzling long after the fact since I've only seen historic pictures and none in person).

Ok, back to pickling and canning. *sigh*


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Deb, if you need a spindle for that wheel, let me know. I may still have one I bought at an auction several years ago--I sold so many things when we thought we were going to move in '05 that I'd have to look for it.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just got back from looking at the weaving and spinning goodies.

Liese, sorry sweetie - Carol Leigh will likely be the happy recipient of the tapestry loom tomorrow .

All the equipment was top of the line BUT had had hard use. I may call her back on a handmade 2-harness loom she had marked at $200 ('cause "handmade" ain't worth hardly nothin', ya know  ) and offer her a hundred. I think she'll take it. (Was in the car today and it was drizzly, didn't want to chance loading into the trunk in the rain - Phillip asked me why I didn't go ahead and offer. Here I thought he'd be upset to learn I'd even thought about it!)

The person who had priced things for her said she "did this all the time" - but I am here to tell you that I can buy brand new for less! Must be city folk pricing. 

Did pick up 2-21" and 2-8" stick shuttles, 1-14.5" & 1-13.5" rug shuttles and a belt shuttle, though. Just right for my tapestry loom, non-elite that it is .


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Falcon for trying, sure appreciate it!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Deb, Shetland is best known for two kinds of knitting: lace and stranded or Fair Isle. The best lace knitting book is Sharon Miller's Heirloom Lace which is pricey but contains a wealth of lace patterns used for the body and edging of shawls. Lace isn't really hard if you can pay attention. There are plenty of simple patterns out there to start with. The stranded knitting with colors started on Fair Isle and then spread to the other islands. Sheila McGregor's Traditional Fair Isle Knitting is the best for patterns if you're going to design your own garment. Ann Feitelson's The Art of Fair Isle Knitting has lots of sweater patterns as well as history and discussion of how to put the colors together. There are lots of other books out there with stranded knitting patterns. Shetlanders first became known for their knitting for the plain socks they exported--thousands of them sent all over the world. So you can really do anything with your Shetland wool!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi fellow fold members!

So ... I am now a 'travelling wool peddler'. 

Two ladies who happen to be next door neighbours to each other and also happen to live between where I live and where I work responded to my Kijiji ad for raw fleece. I loaded up the car and stopped by their houses on the way home from work - and sold them each 4 lb of raw wool! 

One of them said that a travelling wool peddler was NOT good for those in the 12 step wool addicts program... her husband wailed in dismay "They come right to your HOUSE now???! Oh no!!" 

It was great fun. 

And the next day, a girl on a bike came to my office and bought a bag full of 'seconds' to use for thrums in mittens.

Last night I made up some brochures, I'll post them at my website & send you a link so you can see them once I finish the edits ... one just talks about our little tiny farm and the other products we have (grass fed lamb, primarily) and the other describes how to wash wool, since all 3 of these ladies who purchased from me are new to fibre addiction.  Next on the list is one that shows how to use a drop spindle, and my DH (hey I can say that now, I'm married! cool!) is going to make a few of the little toy-wheel-and-dowel spindles for us to sell in starter kits with washed & carded rovings. 

It's all very exciting!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

She said she'll take $100 for the 2-harness. Wonder how it went with Carol Leigh? (Wonder if Carol was as impressed by her "pricing expert" as I was?)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

But nothing about the tapestry loom eh? So are you going back for the 2s loom? Perhaps her pricing expert didn't see the looms/wheel in person and so was only basing the prices on reputation of the makers. Or there might not have been any pricing expert ...lol.

'One of them said that a travelling wool peddler was NOT good for those in the 12 step wool addicts program... her husband wailed in dismay "They come right to your HOUSE now???! Oh no!!"' That is too funny Frazzle. I'm looking forward to see your brochures.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

No, nothing on the tapestry loom to report except my apologies. I tried to play up the *huge* price differential between what she was asking and what I'd found online, but I guess she figured she had Carol Leigh coming and would buy everything regardless of price tag (apparently that's what Carol said - that she'd buy/take whatever I didn't - although I doubt she meant it quite as the woman took it). And, as nice as this woman was, she was city folk, non spinster or weaver, so knew next to nothing about any of it except that they were looms and the one was a wheel. She asked ME if I thought the wheel looked ok (it did though the legs were dismantled) and what I thought the tapestry loom was worth. :shrug:

Well, it took no time at all for me to look up such simple things as stick shuttles and get a price range. And these don't have names on them, so an average was all available. I will tell you I've never paid $75 for a pair of student carders (the smaller, square ones) even brand spankin' new! That's what the C & C ones were marked - granted, they looked as if they'd never been used, but still! As much wear as some of the equipment had (it was still nice stuff, don't get me wrong), the only way I can see those prices holding would be as citified antique prices. They weren't antiques, but to now-a-days folk who know no better........

What you saw as a possible tape loom I believe to actually be a tensioner for one of the looms. The other was an Easy Weaver, and there was a wire bead loom, as well. Then a 2 harness, a 4 and a 6 plus the tapestry loom. The 4 harness was marked $600 and the 6 harness, $1000. 

Dunno if I'll go get the 2 harness or not. I'd really really like to and told myself that if it was meant, she'd respond favorably. 

Travelling wool peddlar.  Good thing there isn't one here!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, way to go! Weren't you saying not too long age that you didn't think you had many fiber people near you? You could start your won guild.

Falcon, wouldn't it be nice to be a fly on the wall while Carol Lee was there?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh my! Either Carol didn't show (which I can't imagine!) _OR_ she simply refused to pay near what the woman wanted because the looms and carders are offered again on craigslist "for sale cheap!". She's in the middle of moving and selling the house, so....

You want her phone number, Liese?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, what did you think of that loom and it's condition? All I can offer her is $200 ... and that's if you're willing to go get it, pack and send it to me - I'm figuring needing to budget about $50 - 75 for your gas, packing & shipping. If you think it's worth the total amount then sure post me her number - all I can do is ask.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Disclaimer: I am not a terribly experienced loom purchaser (or even really, weaver) but I think the loom to be in reasonable shape. It's a little difficult to tell since all the looms are partially folded/dismantled. And it's enough different (ok, much more elite ) from my tapestry loom, I hope I'm not too far off plumb about it. But it *looks* ok. I don't know how heavy it is nor how much it can be dismantled for shipping, so have no way of guesstimating shipping costs. 

I'll pm you her phone number and perhaps you can open negotiations.

(I'd love to see you get it.)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

deleted as duplicated message


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know why I'm not hanging around these last few days.

Had a crisis with my foster son. maybe I'll go into more detail later but suffice it to say that his lying and manipulative ways have placed my bio-son's future in jeopordy. It's no life & death situation, just head games and the authorities.

Good thing is they lyeing is catching up with him and authorities from various agencies (sheriff, local police, LSSI & neighbors are joining those of us working with him for years to help him - teachers, counselors, psychyatrists, DCFS among the few.

I'll be in and out. just know I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'll be in and out. just know I'm thinking of you all!


And we'll have you in our thoughts as well. I hope things get sorted out...each to their own merits.

:grouphug:
Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just got home from dropping youngest DS off at college :rock: We got him settled in his apartment and applied for a job and then I left. Before I got home he called to tell me he got recruited for the football team, he is just a little psyched about this. He had thought of trying out but decided against it since it was his first year and his knees bothered him last year. But I could tell that during the orientation he was regretting that he didn't try out. It just so happens that the team practices in a field next to his apartment and as I left I told him he should go and watch. He sounds very happy :sing: I'll be going up there again on Tuesday to take him things he forgot or needs. 

Absolutely nothing fiber related to report. I'm stalled on all knitting, spinning and weaving. A friend has got he totally hooked on the Outlander series of books and I am so engrossed everything else is forgotten.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Cyndi, thoughts with you.

March, I've read the Outlander series - _hours_ of enjoyment there .

Fiber? Nope. Closest I've come to anything fibery was crocheting a lacy hat (almost done) from 50% cotton and 50% merino (each machine spun respectively). I'm too swamped in pickling and canning. :help:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh dear Cyndi, Reading between the lines here ... will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Holy crap Cyndi I missed your post  I swear some days you would just love to be able to kill you children or at least beat them senseless  Of course I would never really do any of those things but it doesn't mean I haven't had such thoughts :cowboy: Wishing you all the power and strength you need to get through this and hoping both your sons will too without much in the way of permanent damage. Sheesh!!!!!

Hugs to you (((((((((((((((((((((Cyndi)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi - I hope things go well with your sons. My thoughts are with you & your family...

March - you'll never get anything done now! I've read those too, and you just can't put them down. Congratulations on your son too - you'll have fun going to the games! We have a DD that plays college sports, and it's a lot of fun, although we are gone every weekend watching her games (we love it, but it's draining)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Cyndi--prayed for your situation.

Marchwind, we're bringing our dd away to her 2nd year of college today. A bit easier the second time around. Woo-hoo on the football!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

Thank you for all the drop spindle advice, and for all the caring. I'm going to get one before my surgery happens-so many makes to choose from- (we're choosing mid-October for surgery) and show the Mayo people what fiber is all about. My Mayo case manager is very interested in my spinning, she didn't know about spinning before, at all. I have a big mouth and will talk for hours about it if you let me... 

So, I'm done with Mayo for now. No more tubes down my nose, no more prodding and poking. No more tests. I've done lots of work emotionally coming to terms with things, and although I'm not done yet, I can put on my brave face and make decisions. I get tough when the going gets rough.

I have to have a permanent iliostomy now, not the fancy surgery they first qualified me for, because we have to preserve as much small bowel as possible. I'm not thrilled with this, but it's not as devastating as it first was to me. Part of my upper bowel needs to go too, sometime in the future, when cancer is not just a fear, but imminent. I've decided not to let them do this (Whipple) operation on me for now, as we all have major quality of life worries and issues for me afterwards. So I will be living with an elevated cancer risk, but if the other choice is life reduced to daily misery, why would I want to go through with that unless absolutely necessary? It's a hard choice, but I am at peace with my mind made up. My case manager is urging me to change my mind, but I'm going slow on this. It's my body, and my life to live, not hers. I know she's seen more FAP people than me, but so what.

So, we are now at "home" in our new home, and we are getting ready for winter. There is so much to do! We are starting the remodel by putting in a new master bath upstairs for the new master suite we are creating. The current sole bathroom leaves much to be desired in this old farmhouse, especially with surgery looming. But winter prep comes first. Had the pump guy out, and had the Culligan guy out, but old galvanized pipes have to be replaced. The shower pressure is especially poor... But every morning I wake up with a view across the lush green rolling cornfields, and it's just the birds and crickets making noise! I absolutely love it!:rock:

I have been carding and spinning up some Romney wool for socks or something similar. It's a little rough for socks, I'm thinking, so I don't know what I'll do with it. I dyed it a pale indigo blue with synthetic indigo acid dye. This is my first time playing with Romney wool, and I got 5 really nice VM-free fleeces of it so I could play around with white wool to my heart's content (I can't resist a great bargain.) 

I'm going to dye, card and blend a massive amount of wool and other fibers to spin after surgery, because I won't be able to turn the drum carder for 6 weeks during recuperation. But I can surely sit and spin some, they said I should be able to, I showed them how the body moves during spinning at the wheel. I've got black, translucent and holographic Angelina to blend, and white and colored silk, and white nylon. I've got black, gray, and white Corrie, white BFL, and the Romney wool. Any suggestions to add to this? I'll get some more dyes, too. It gives me something pleasant to think about. :sing: Planning a yarn is just as pleasant as spinning it up!

Have a nice day, Everybody!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

LezlieinCA said:


> My case manager is urging me to change my mind, but I'm going slow on this. It's my body, and my life to live, not hers. I know she's seen more FAP people than me, but so what.


That's a fact! Nobody else lives in your body, nobody else knows what you will and won't live with, and under what circumstances. Collect all the facts you can, and then make your own choices. Exactly!



LezlieinCA said:


> So, we are now at "home" in our new home, and we are getting ready for winter.


Quite a job, but that's the kind that's still fun, 'cause you're doing it for yourself.

I love the way spinning is so easy on the body, that once the fiber is prepped, it doesn't take much muscle, fine-finger control, or large movements to do. Woohoo! Think how much you'll get spun up while you're recuperating!

Hugs for you
Meg


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Ahhh, Outlander.....*sigh*.....manly men in kilts.....*sigh*.....

Oh, yeah. You're not getting anything done (or going to bed early) for a while!

It's my favorite series. After a while, you start hearing Scottish accents in your head.


Cyndi, you know I'm praying for y'all.


On the (fake) fibery front, Amazing G picked three balls of acrylic yarn at the thrift shop and asked me to make some blankies for her Webkinz toys. I made one in stockinette at her request, one in alternating squares of stockinette and garter, and one in seed stitch. I may have to knit a bigger one in seed stitch--it seemed pretty fluffy and warm. I might see a seed stitch sweater sometime down the road, too.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Webkinz sweaters - ohhh i bet those are CUTE!

Had neighbor's kid come over today - he wanted to learn how to make yarn from start to finish. He helped me shear my BFL ram, then I had some fiber already washed, he dyed that, then worked the drum carder (his mom did hand carding) and then learned to spin! He's gonna be a pro, I know it! He already knits - he's in middle school - i'm ecstatic that I seem to have acquired a young apprentice ;-) He already asked if he could come over and work for fiber!!!

Otherwise, starting Market 2x a week this weekend - fingers and toes crossed...

New product - http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=11145 - selling ok locally, hoping to be able to continue them over the fall and winter on local harvest and etsy!

Oh - 'n gone through another shipment of fiber from Lisa at Somerhill. If you guys haven't tried her dyed locks yet, you're missing out!

That's my busy fiber full week!

Andrea


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Ahhh, Outlander.....*sigh*.....manly men in kilts.....*sigh*.....


Hmmm...you've piqued my curiosity ("curiosity" is the right word, isn't it?)

I wonder if my library has this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Clover you know it! I'm through book one and in the middle of book two. ALL my spare time is spend reading. You are right too that I stay up way past my bed time reading too. The funny thing is my only cousin lives in Scotland and when I lived in England he took me to the Edinburgh Polo Club ball. OMG talk about being in heaven. All the men were in their dress kilts with all their finery on and so were the women (not in kilts) we danced all night it was so much fun. And yes I did find out what men wear under their kilts 

My oldest son will occasionally just have a day when he will speak perfectly as a Scotsman so I get my fill of the Scottish brogue, but I never really get sick of it.

Lucy, there are like 8 books to this series and each one is at least 800 pages. The newest one is about to come out any day if it hasn't already. There has even been talk of a movie or a mini-series.

Andrea, very cool! Hang onto that young man and teach him everything you can. How old is he?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

thatcompchick said:


> He already asked if he could come over and work for fiber!!!
> 
> Andrea


Oh now THAT is cool! Way to go on the enabling front, Andrea!

In fibre news at my house ... I acquired a Passap Duomatic (not 80, the older pink version) knitting machine and have set it up in my finally-reclaimed-from-being-storage fibre room. I've been fiddling with it, but I am starting to think machine knitting is probably not gonna be 'my thing' ... it's cool, for sure, but I think if I'm gonna sit in front of something moving wool back and forth I'd rather be weaving.

So, I sent an email to a lady who lives near me (the one who bought some of my wool, and is processing some more of it at her little mill, and attends the local fibre guild meetings regularly) to see if anyone she knows might be interested. I'd mentioned to her that I'd love a loom 'some day' and she said when the time comes to get one to be sure to ask her, as the ladies from her fibre guild are getting up there, and many are facing downsizing and moving to assisted living etc and will have no room for looms. The knitting machine is small enough, maybe they could use it instead ... so it might be good for a swap. Guess we'll see. I've got tension issues when I work with it ... I imagine I could figure it out eventually, but ya know, I just like hand knit stuff better. 

Although, if I did get it figured out, it'd make really nice blankets. 

Okay, I'm off to update the blog - oh, I did post the brochures I made (so far) on my website - you can follow the links from the main page.

www.applejackcreek.com

Oh, yes ... my thoughts are with those of you dealing with 'stuff' - 'stuff' comes in many shapes, but I am certain that wool will help to fill the cracks!

Love and peace all around. <hugs>


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I've read the whole 'Outlander' series...and impatiently waiting on Diana Gabaldon to finish her last one.....
I couldn't think past the books for weeks...when I first discovered them....lol
I've reread them too.....lol
I'm bad...love the books though....
Enjoy!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

New product - http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=11145 - selling ok locally, hoping to be able to continue them over the fall and winter on local harvest and etsy!

Andrea[/QUOTE]

Hi Andrea, followed your link and have a couple of questions and some comments. Firstly how does one get *Naturally Grown Certified*? Second, I've never seen "organic" detergent - whatcha using? I use Seventh Generation myself. The comments are your picture needs a lighter (not white) background for contrast, maybe side lighting to show the shape better and it seems sort of chopped off on the right side. Also you may want to indicate size 'cause I couldn't tell how big or small it is.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Liese said:


> New product - http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=11145 - selling ok locally, hoping to be able to continue them over the fall and winter on local harvest and etsy!
> 
> Andrea


Hi Andrea, followed your link and have a couple of questions and some comments. Firstly how does one get *Naturally Grown Certified*? Second, I've never seen "organic" detergent - whatcha using? I use Seventh Generation myself. The comments are your picture needs a lighter (not white) background for contrast, maybe side lighting to show the shape better and it seems sort of chopped off on the right side. Also you may want to indicate size 'cause I couldn't tell how big or small it is.[/QUOTE]

Certified Naturally Grown - naturallygrown.org

And I know my photo stinks! I have to get my mom out here to do it - but thanks!

Size is noted in the description ;-) I'm thinking if we get a picture of the item WITH a cat it may help lol!

Andrea


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Andrea, very cool! Hang onto that young man and teach him everything you can. How old is he?


'will work for wool' guy is almost 11 - we're signing up for a beginning knitting class at the local fiber shop lol!

Andrea


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Now wait a minute here Andrea! I never said your photo stinks! LOL But there is room for improvement so that it sells the product better. A nice piece of lite grey cloth as a backdrop, a reflector light like is used for raising chicks and something to give scale ... that's all you need.

Thanks for the addy for naturallygrown but you left me still puzzling about the laundry detergent. All the best, Liese

About getting cats involved in photoshoots, someday I'll tell you about how my dad had to use a tiger for a beer ad ....very carefully!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I did forget about the detergent! It's Shaklee H2! 

Andrea


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Off to court I go in a few minutes.

We've decided to relinquish Guardianship of our youngest son. My emotions have been a wild roller coaster since last Wednesday.

I thank God for my fiber to help me stay calm.

Keep us in prayer this morning, please


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Cindy, it's a wonderful thing when people can open their homes to other people's children but sometimes, as you know, it just doesn't work out. We had neighbors years ago who had 5 kids of their own and almost that many foster kids. I saw what it did to those people when they had to give up one of the children but they had so many grown fosters who stayed in touch after they'd left their home to make up for it.

You do the best you can when you can. Maybe next time it will work out differently. And I'm praying for you.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Cyndi, I'm so sorry that the guardianship didn't work out, but know that you did your best, and not everything is meant to be. I hope the boy will find himself soon before he hurts more people.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Cyndi - hugs....

Andrea


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear. May you all be embraced by peace as you do this difficult thing.

And, somehow, I know that the time the boy has spent with you *has* made a difference to him, even if right now that might be buried under other things. One day, a long time ago, a woman said something just in passing .. but it stuck in my mind and gave me great comfort when I was in great emotional distress a few months later ... she had no idea the impact her few words had on me, but it really made a big difference. I am sure the impact your family has had on this boy has sunk deep ... even if right now he's not ready to show it.

Peace to you all.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Frazzle said it better than I could. I'll only add that as much guilt as you probably feel about this whole situation and how it came to a head ... you did your best and I'm sure were a good role model to your sons, as well as, this boy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi my thoughts are with you and your family. Everyone else above me said it so much better than I could.

Hugs all around


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the comfort, gals.

I'm on a emotional roller coaster. One day I'm so angry with this kid, the next I wish I could make all his bio-family go away and wrap him up in my arms.

It's a confusing mess. 

The judge did accept our resignation but wanted a lot of answers from the bio-family. She was a tough, yet firm judge. She could not get a hold of the case worker from DCFS (dept of children & family services) so she appointed one of the lawyers present as Guardian Ad Lidem. 

As she was appointing the GAL, Dan stands up and raises his hand (like in school). She dressed him down pretty good in a loud, firm voice. He had a very shocked look on his face for a second, then went into his 'poor me' routine. I think she was only the 2nd female adult in his life that spoke to him that way (the first being me.)

The short of it was, his bio-mother got custody back from the courts.

Dan won't be living with her though. She lives with her father, step-mother and step-sister in a town about an hour away from us. Her step-sister has a domestic abuse case pending, where Dan was the victim. This one I know is legit because it was witnessed by a police officer. Dan can't live with his bio-mother unless she moves out of her parent's house. She won't give up free housing.

So - she immediately gave Dan over to her mother and step-father who live only 4 blocks from us. We'll see how that works. We've told Dan & his grandparents that he has to be invited down to the farm. He can not just show up. I don't have much hope.

Both Paul & I got a big hug from Dan when court was over. Bio-mother's first question to me after court was about Dan's social security money. I told her I was going to the SS office next to get everything transferred back to them. She said, but you'll be getting a check on Friday or Saturday. I told her no, I had Dan's SS direct deposited and the account was closed and I wouldn't be receiving any more money. 

As Pony keeps telling me, "God doesn't ask us to be perfect, only faithful."


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cyndi, this has to be so hard for you. Without knowing all the circumstances, I know enough of you to realize that there had to be a lot of stuff happening to bring you to this. I know you had to weigh all aspects, and ended up doing what needed to be done, even though it was hard.

Special hugs for you and yours right now. And fraz is right. You may not be able to tell now, but you will have made an impact. It'll show up at some point. 

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ditto what Meg said! Thanks Meg for saying it so well!

Hugs Cyndi!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Tonight and all day tomorrow is the local fair. How I absolutely LOATHE this weekend of the year! We live right next to the (horse) arena where everything is - the carnival rides block the street in front of our house. People are the RUDEST and least considerate you've ever seen, walking and _driving_ through our yard, sometimes even _parking in our yard _or driveway!!!!! One year, they rode horses through our clearly growing garden! We went camping one year to get away - and came home to all sorts of empty beer bottles/cans all over, lawn chairs and trash left on the front porch where folks had made themselves at home. We can't go to town or they park in/block the drive. Whoever said that towns/cities are more civilized was a bald-faced liar.

This is, thank all the gods, the last year we have to put up with this nonsense - we'll be living in the 'old house' (across town, four blocks away - lol) next year! Yay!

I sat on the front porch earlier, trying to take solace in spinning. A few people stopped on the sidewalk to ask questions or make comments. That was nice. But I just couldn't relax enough to spin a decent thread and gave up at about a third of a bobbin. I think I'll go get my cotton candy (only buy it once a year, twice if we go to State Fair) and quietly sip an ale to celebrate my first fair ribbons.

Thanks for listening. I'm wound tighter than a ten day clock - happens every year for the last nine; you'd think I'd have it under wraps by now .


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Falcon - here's your chance to sell some yarn - sit on the porch and spin and set up some for sale skeins!!!!

make some lemonade girl!

Andrea


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought of doing that tomorrow, Andrea. I think part of the problem is I was up early this morning - after a freakish bad storm last night threatened to blow us all to kingdom come! Three quarters of our carefully nurtured white heirloom corn (for seed and the winter's cornmeal) had blown over, so that was a gardening emergency. I think we managed to save all but about six of the plants, crisis averted. So add exhaustion to a general dislike of crowds (not a phobia because sometimes I love to be around people, just not very often) and you have a very, VERY upset Falcon.

Tomorrow is supposed to be hot and sticky. But the front porch is in shade all morning and then again about supper time, so maybe I'll sit out and process a nice greasy fleece with a basket of wool I've already just _happened_ to have spun for sale. Lanolin makes the world go 'round, ya know . I even have a couple skeins of wonky stuff (thin/thick) that I detest but others seem to love that needs plying. *snortles* That'll be the stuff that sells, not the nice even yarn .


----------

